# PKG usage and updates



## spanglefox (Jan 23, 2014)

Having partially got to grips with the new `pkg` system, which appears to be a significant improvement over previous; I have a few simple questions:

1) Is `pkg upgrade` command similar, in functionality, to the `apt-get upgrade` command found on some Linux systems?

2) Having seen a post from @phoenix, are packages regularly updated to include latest security and bug fixes? Especially if pointing `pkg`at the "Latest".

3) Are there localised repositories that can be used, similar to the FTP mirrors? For example pkg+http://pkg.*UK*.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest


----------



## Beastie (Jan 23, 2014)

spanglefox said:
			
		

> Is `pkg upgrade` command similar, in functionality, to the `apt-get upgrade` command found on some Linux systems?


I can't really compare, as I've never used `apt-get upgrade`.

By default, `pkg upgrade` runs `pkg-update` (same as manually running `pkg update`), which fetches an up-to-date list of packages from the repository. It then compares that list with what you currently have installed and offers to reinstall/upgrade those packages that have been modified and upgrade packages that have new versions available. By defaults it also does the same with all the package's dependencies.



			
				spanglefox said:
			
		

> are packages regularly updated to include latest security and bug fixes? Especially if pointing `pkg`at the "Latest".


Packages in the "Latest" repository are "built weekly from a snapshot of the Ports Collection every Wednesday morning 01:00 UTC" (source).



			
				spanglefox said:
			
		

> Are there localised repositories that can be used, similar to the FTP mirrors? For example pkg+http://pkg.*UK*.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest


There are currently 3 servers. Check http://pkg.freebsd.org/ for more details.


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you!  :beergrin 

That did answer all of my questions!


----------

